# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  ΓΑΔ (ΓΕΝΙΚΕΥΜΕΝΗ ΑΓΧΩΔΗΣ ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΗ) και BESPAR

## anxious4ever

καλημερα σας..μετα απο 1 μηνα χρησης ζαναξ, κανα δυο χαπια την μερα των 0.5 μου εγραψε τελικα bespar σαν θεραπεια με σταδιακη διακοπη του ζαναξ για να μην κανω εξαρτηση απο τις βενζοδιαζεπινες..
αργο φαρμακο το bespar απ οτι ξερω κ θελει χρονο...κ θα παιρνω 3 χαπακια την ημερα..
εχει κανει ποτε καποιος θεραπεια με bespar?παλαιοτερα μικρη το ειχα ξαναπαρει αλλα δεν θυμαμαι τιποτα..
σημερα το ξεκινησα...εννοειται πως δεν καταλαβα κ τιποτα με το πρωτο χαπι..μιας κ δεν ειναι αμεσο.
θελω να νιωσω το κεφαλι μου ηρεμο επιτελους..κ δεν μπορω...δεν αντεχω αλλο...θα σπασω καποια στιγμη πολυ.
τον ρωτησα γαιτι δεν μου δινει αντικαταθλιπτικο..κ μου ειπε οτι επειδη δεν εχω καταθλιπτικα στοιχεια αλλα εχω κανει εντονη ΓΑΔ..προτιμα να δωσει κατι μονο γι αυτο..+ οτι το φυλαει σαν τελευταιο του χαρτι..
ο ψυχιατρος μου ειναι πρωτα φιλος μου..κ μετα γιατρος μου.
εχω καπως απογοητευθει..καπως φοβαμαι, τι θα γινει?κ ποτε θα ξανανιωσω οπως πριν?..ηρεμη ισορροπημενη κλπ..κατι που μονο με αντικαταθλιπτικο το εχω νιωσει..
παλαιοτερα επαιρνα ladose..βεβαια με τιναξε στην αρχη του, αλλα μετα απο 40 μερες ενιωθα παλι ανθρωπος.
τελικα εχω ελπιδα???με το bespar??

----------


## Mara.Z

Anxious, η ψυχοθεραπεια τοσα χρονια δεν σε βοηθησε??

εγω αν ημουν στη θεση σου θα τα εκανα ολα διεκπεραιωτικα, θα εβαζα τα ορια μου στους τοξικους και δεν θα σκεφτομουν τοσοοοο πολυ. 

Δεν κανονιζεις ενα 2ημερακι με το συντροφο σου? καπου ησυχα να αδειασει το μυαλο?

----------


## anxious4ever

ΜΩΡΕ εβαλα οριο στους τοξικους..το ειδες το ειπα κ στο αλλο ποστ...
το θεμα εινα οτι το αγχος μου ειναι σαν μια πληγη η οποια οταν ερεθιζεται ματωνει μετα κ κανει τον κυκλο της.
θα ηρεμησω..που θα παει..να ειμαι για παντα ετσι δεν νομιζω(τωρα μιλαει το χαναξ οχι εγω..χοχοχο).
με τον συντροφο που να παμε?λεφτα δνε εχουμε να φαμε..που να τρεχουμε τωρα..
ειπαμε τα χριστουγεννα μηπως παμε κανα εξωτερικο να ανοιξει λιγο το μυαλο μας..κ εξωτερικο να μη παμε..κ στο χωριο να παμε στο εξοχικο παλι τελεια θα ειναι...ναι η αληθεια ειναι οτι αν εφευγα κ πηγαινα στην φυση θα ανοιγε λιγο το κεφαλακι μου..θα ηρεμουσε..
αλλα προς το παρον ειναι αδυνατον..εδω 28η ειχε αυτος 4ημερο κ γω δεν δουλευα κ αραξαμε σπιτι..δνε ειχαμε λεφτα για να φυγουμε.

----------


## Macgyver

Ανξιους , εγω τοχω το μπεσπαρ μονο για δυσπεψιες !! επειδη μου ανοιγει την ορεξη , ειναι αποτελεσματικο σε δυσπεψια , στο αγχος , αν και δεν εχω ΓΑΔ , δεν κανει τιποτα ,, παντως μου γραφει παντα ο ΕΟΠΥΥ 4 κουτακια /διμηνο , αλλα για τον προαναφερθεντα λογο .....

----------


## anxious4ever

που σαι ρε ΜΑΚ? εσενα περιμενα τοσες ωρες! δνε ξερω ρε μακ αληθεια..μου πε οτι δεν θα νιωσω καλα στις αρχες..οτι δεν θα καταλαβω τιποτα..κ γι αυτο δεν μου αφαιρεσα το ζαναξ ακομα...μου πε να κανω υπομονη γιατι θελει κανα 2 βδομαδες..
κατι reviews που διαβασα σε ξενα sites ολοι λενε οτι ενιωσαν αγχολυση μετα απο 2 βδομαδες κ οτι τους εκανε να ναι νορμαλ.
θα ειδουμε..τι θα ειδουμε..θα το δοκιμασω κ αυτο.. κ αν αποειδω θα του χωσω μαχαιρι στο λαιμο να μου γραψει αντικαταθλιπτικο......τελος.. ...με εχει προειδοποιησει παντως οτι δεν θα μου περναει το στρες στις αρχες οταν θα το παιρνω.
θα ανεβασει καπως την διαθεση ειπε...τωρα εγω πηρα ζαναξακι κ ενιωσα επιτελους νορμαλ.

----------


## menis_64

εγω με το bespar δεν ειδα καμια αλλαγη στο αγχος μου...φυσικα και δεν ηταν ενα απλο αγχος, αλλα πολλες φορες εφτανε στα ορια της κρισης πανικου...εγω ξερω, τουλαχιστον θα μιλησω για μενα, οτι το αγχος ειναι συμπτωμα καποιας αλλης διαταραχης! δηλαδη σε εμενα η καταθλιψη συνοδευοταν απο αγχωτικα στοιχεια! Αλλα ισως εσυ να εισαι σε αλλη περιπτωση, δεν ξερω...

----------


## anxious4ever

εγω εχω αγχωδης διαταραχες απο μικρη κ καταθλιψη επισης μαζι...αυτη τη φορα εχω σκετη αγχωδη..αλλες παλι κανω καταθλιψαρες..μαζι με αγχος.
γενικα διαταραχη συγκεκριμενη δεν εχω απ οτι μου λεει ο ψυχιατρος κ η ψυχολογος..οτι εχω στοιχεια δραματος στην προσωπικοτητα εχω..αλλα δεν εχω μου λενε διαταραχη..εχω μονο καποια στοιχεια.
το χαπι αυτο παχαινει σαν το ρεμερον μακ???
μη παχυνω γιατι θα λαλησω.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> εγω εχω αγχωδης διαταραχες απο μικρη κ καταθλιψη επισης μαζι...αυτη τη φορα εχω σκετη αγχωδη..αλλες παλι κανω καταθλιψαρες..μαζι με αγχος.
> γενικα διαταραχη συγκεκριμενη δεν εχω απ οτι μου λεει ο ψυχιατρος κ η ψυχολογος..οτι εχω στοιχεια δραματος στην προσωπικοτητα εχω..αλλα δεν εχω μου λενε διαταραχη..*εχω μονο καποια στοιχεια.*
> το χαπι αυτο παχαινει σαν το ρεμερον μακ???
> μη παχυνω γιατι θα λαλησω.


Kάτι τέτοιο(ότι έχω μόνο κάποια στοιχεία της σωματοδυσμορφικής),μου είπε και εμένα η δική μου ψυχολόγος.
Κατά τα άλλα,νομίζω ότι πρέπει να ηρεμήσεις,και να σκέφτεσαι ότι έχεις ανθρώπους που σε αγαπούν και δεν πρέπει να νιώθεις έτσι.
Ξέρω ότι επαναλμβάνομαι,αλλά...

----------


## anxious4ever

οταν το στρες βαραει κοκκινα..εισαι μονος...κ μονος πρεπει να τα βγαλεις περα.....δεν εξαρταται απο εσενα παντα κ θελεις βοηθεια...αυτο κανω λοιπον..κανω ο.τι καλυτερο μπορω για τον εαυτο μου...θα επανελθω καποια στιγμη.τιποτα δεν κραταει για παντα.

----------


## Deleted-150217

> Μ
> αλλα προς το παρον ειναι αδυνατον..εδω 28η ειχε αυτος 4ημερο κ γω δεν δουλευα κ αραξαμε σπιτι..δνε ειχαμε λεφτα για να φυγουμε.


Αnxious4ever μια απορία..Δουλεύει ο σύζυγος,δουλεύεις εσύ σε πρωϊνή δουλειά και κάνεις και αυτά τα έξτρα μαθήματα.Πως γίνεται να μην έχετε λίγα ευρώ για να ξεφύγετε λίγο? Δε πιστεύω εκτός απο καλή και υπομονετική που είσαι,να δουλεύεις και εντελώς τσάμπα ωσάν εντελώς κορόϊδο?

----------


## anxious4ever

ρε συ παιρνουμε 800 ο καθενας κ εχουμε δανειο σπιτιου...+ σουπερμαρκετ.αυτοκινητα κ εξοδα..τι να μεινει??με κανα δωρο χριστουγεννων αν φυγουμε κ καλοκαιρι διακοπες...

----------


## Mara.Z

Για ενα σ/κ δεν χρειαζεστε πολλα λεφτα, δεν λεμε να πατε και Σαντορινη...
Ενα Σουνιο για ενα Σαββατο απογευμα, ενα Ματι την Κυριακη να χορτασει το ματι θαλασσα κλπ

Αλλα εχεις βαλει πολλα στο κεφαλι σου, καπως ετσι ημουν και εγω παλιοτερα και κατεληξα σα νοητικα καθυστερημενο να μην κανω τιποτα, και να βλεπω ταινιες στον υπολογιστη. παλια. Συν με το αυτοανοσο που εχω συν με τον υποθυρ που εκανε μπαμ. Για αυτο αγαπω την επαρχια γιατι ενω επιασα πατο ειχα την <<πολυτελεια>> να κανω το reset μου. Με λιγα λεφτα εκανα τοσα πραγματα που στην Αθηνα ηταν απλως αδιανοητα.

----------


## Macgyver

> εγω με το bespar δεν ειδα καμια αλλαγη στο αγχος μου...φυσικα και δεν ηταν ενα απλο αγχος, αλλα πολλες φορες εφτανε στα ορια της κρισης πανικου...εγω ξερω, τουλαχιστον θα μιλησω για μενα, οτι το αγχος ειναι συμπτωμα καποιας αλλης διαταραχης! δηλαδη σε εμενα η καταθλιψη συνοδευοταν απο αγχωτικα στοιχεια! Αλλα ισως εσυ να εισαι σε αλλη περιπτωση, δεν ξερω...


Αγαπητη Ανξιους , παντα μα παντα η κτθλψη εχει ενα συνοδευτικο αγχακι ( σιγα μην δεν ειχε ! ) , οχι μονο στον Μενη64 , και σεμενα , αλλα σε μικρο βαθμο , αλλωστε δεν υπαρχουν δυο ιδιες κτθλψεις , ολες διαφερουν σε συμπτωματολογια και στην ισχυ αυτων , το μπεσπαρ , κανει πολυ λιγα πραματα , εως καθολου , αλλα παντα ειναι αναλογα τον οργανισμο , ποτε δυο οργανισμοι αντιδρουν το ιδιο σενα φαρμακο ...................ειναι αληθεια οτι το μπεσπαρ δρα σωρρευτικα , δενειναι ζαναξ, που δρα συμπτωματικα , οποτε , κανε υπομονη δυο βδομαδουλες , καλα ειπε ο γιατρος σου , αλλα δεν νομιζω να σου κανει τιποτα το ιδιαιτερο , ειναι ηπιο φαρμακο , πολυ ...................μακαρι να βγω ψευτης , αλλα δεν το νομιζω ...........
αν παχαινει σαν το ρεμερον ? οχι , κανενα φαρμακο δεν παχαινει σαν το ρεμερον , πλην ολιγων αντιψυχωσικων ( σεροκουελ ) , το ρεμερον ειναι το κατι αλλο στην ορεξη , δεν εχει καμμια σχεση με το μπεσπαρ ..............εχε υπ οψη , οτι οσο ενα φαρμακο ' χτυπαει ' το αγχος πιο δυνατα , ειναι αναλογη και η αυξηση της ορεξης ( εκ πειρας αυτο ) , πχ. ρεμερον , εξοχο αγχολυτικο/αντικαταθλιπτικο , το μονο τετρακυκλικο , αλλα τρως σαν βοδι ................περιπου το ιδιο ισχυει για τα αντιψυχωσικα , εξοχα για αγχος , αλλα παλι τρως ασταματητα , οχι ομως σαν το ρεμερον ....................θαπρεπε να συνταγογραφειται για την νευρικη ανορεξια !

----------


## anxious4ever

καλα το ρεμερον δεν υπαρχει! πηρα 7 κιλα σε 1μιση μηνα!! δεν υπαρχει το φαρμακο σε θεμα βαρους..κ προσεχα κιολας..δεν τρωγα..παχαινα μονη μου..
οπως κ να εχει οταν εχω στρες αδυνατιζω απο μονη μου..κ ας τρωω..
οταν χαλαρωνω μετα μπαινω στα νορμαλ μου...κ εννοειται οτι οταν δεν εχω στρες το φαγητο αφομιωνεται καλυτερα.
το θεμα ειναι να μη σε παχαινει ενα φαρμακο απο μονο του..
καλα το bespar δεν θα το παρω για παντα...θα το παρω για λιγο καιρο μου ειπε μεχρι να φυγει η αγχωδης διαταραχη..δεν θα δοθει για παντα..ισως για κανα 2μηνο..γιατι το δουλευω κ ψυχοθεραπευτικα..ξερω γω μωρε..
μου πε παντως οτι αργει πολυ κανει καμια 10αρια μερες κ επισης μου ειπε οτι εχω ηπια αγχωδη διαταραχη κ οχι βαρια..πιθανον γι αυτο συνταγογραφησε κατι ελαφρυ...εχω πολυ στρες καθημερινα αλλα μποω να ερθω δουλεια κ να κανω ολα οσα κανω...απλα νιωθω παραξενα κ ασχημα κ καποιες φορες τρεμει το σωμα μου, σαν σπασμους.

----------


## Macgyver

Δεν ξερω ανξιους το ποσο αγχος εχεις , διαγνωση κανει μονο ο γιατρος , πολυ mild το μπεσπαρ , σιγουρα , αντικαθιστω το ζαναξ με λυρικα , 75αρια , υπαρχουν και μικροτερα , αντιεπιληπτικο ειναι , για πασαν νοσον και πασαν μαλακιαν , κανει για πολλες δουλειες δλδ , εμενα με ηρεμει το λυρικα μια χαρα , η συνηθης δοση ειναι 300 > , μετα παμε στα αντιψυχωτικα , που ταποφευγω , αν και το σεροκουελ των 50 , ειναι μια καλη δοση , και καλο φαρμακο , συγχρονο , οι συνηθεις ειναι 150-300 , το δινουν επικουρικα για κτθλψη , τοχα χρησιμοποιησει για 20 μερες , το 50αρικο , ειχε αντικαταστησει 4-5mg ζαναξ , με πιο καλη επιτυχια , η υπνηλια του σεροκουελ , παρερχεται μετα τις 4 μερες , το σταματησα ομως , γιατι ανοιγε την ορεξη , μακραν λιγοτερο βεβαια απο το ρεμερον , αλλα δεν θελω να παρω ουτε κιλο !! τσαμπα γυμναζομαι 30 χρονια ? ξερω ασθενη που εχει παρει 40 κιλα με 300αρια σεροκουελ , σε πολλους μηνες βεβαια ..........
απ οσο ξερω , δεν υπαρχουν αλλες κατηγοριες φαρμακων για αγχος ..................

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση - απαγορεύονται οι διαγνώσεις*...................

για αγχολυση του συνοδευτικου αγχους της κτθλψης ,εχω χρησιμοποιησει επι μακρον με επιτυχια σεροξατ , ειναι ενα καλο αντικαταθλιπτικο , που στοχςευει στην κατ εξοχην αγχβωδη κτθλψη , επειδη δεν εχω πια αγχος , κατι απομειναρια μονον , παιρνω τωρα μονο εφεξορ , 117.5 mg , αντικαταθλιπτικο που δινει ενα boost , λογω του οτι ειναι και ssnri εκτος του ssri .............με το σεροξατ βεβαια , μπορεις να πεις bye-bye στην λιμπιντο σου .........! ολα λιγο πολυ τα ssri εχουν αυτην την παρενεγεια , αυτο πιο πολυ .............

----------


## anxious4ever

ΚΑΛΕ πως δεν εχω ολα αυτα που περιεγραψες..καταρχην σηκωνομαι το πρωι κ χτυπανε τα δοντια μου απο την τρεμουλα.μετα κανω αποπραγματοποιηση..μετα ξανα τρεμουλα..φτανω δουλεια κ με πιανει νευρικοτητα..μετα ξανα τρεμουλα..μετα πειναω κ δεν μπορω να φαω..νιωθω συνεχως τσιτα κ ταραγμενη..ασε οι σκεψεις...πολυ αρνητικες..πολυ φοβο..κ ολα μου φαινονται παραξενα..σαν ηπια αποπραγματοποιηση ενα πραμα..μετα χανεται η συγκεντρωση..το κεφαλι το πιανει μια ταναλια..μετα κανα τρεμουλες κλπ κλπ..μολις παρω ζαναξ των 0.5 ηρεμω κ νιωθω κανονικη..
αλλα για λιγες ωρες..ειμαι συνεχομενα προβληματισμενη κ δεν μπορω να απολαυσω τιποτα μηδεν..ουτε ενα μπανιο..ακομα κ στο μπανιο σαν κυνηγημενη μπαινω κ βγαινω..
χαλια ειμαι ρε...κ καθε μερα ειναι ενας γολγοθας..απλα το εχω βιωσει κ ακομα πιο εντονα ολο αυτο, 10 φορες παραπανω γι αυτο ειπε ο γιατρος οτι με εχει δει κ χειροτερα..
σκατουλες...νιωθω πολυ παραξενα ρε μακ κ φοβαμαι παλι..θελω να νιωσω παλι νορμαλ ανθρωπος!! δνε αντεχω αλλο ρε φιλαρακι..

----------


## Remedy

καλημερα, αγχωμενη  :Smile: 
ειχες περιγραψει και μια παθηση που εχει σχεση με υπερθυρεοειδισμο.
την εχεις τσεκαρει αυτη, τελευταιως? ειναι καλα ρυθμισμενη?

----------


## anxious4ever

ναι ναι φυσικα..εχω υπερθυρεπειδισμο κ φυσικα το πρωτο πραμα που καναμε με τον γιατρο ηταν αυτο...ειναι σωστες οι ορμονες οποτε συνεχιζω τα χαπακια για τον υπερθυρεοειδισμο κανονικα..οπως εχουν.
εννοειται πως οταν κανω αγχωδη το πρωτο πραμα που κοιτανε ειναι αν λειτουργει καλα ο θυρεοειδης μου.
πηρα το bespar τωρα κ ενιωσα μετα απο καμια ωρα να με διαπερναει κατι σαν ρευμα...περιεργο...
αλλα εδω εχω βιωσει χειροτερες παρενεργειες απο SSRI αυτο τωρα κλαιν...
εσυ ρε ρεμεντυ απο τι πασχεις?δεν εχω καταλαβει..κανεις καποια αγωγη?

----------


## Remedy

> ναι ναι φυσικα..εχω υπερθυρεπειδισμο κ φυσικα το πρωτο πραμα που καναμε με τον γιατρο ηταν αυτο...ειναι σωστες οι ορμονες οποτε συνεχιζω τα χαπακια για τον υπερθυρεοειδισμο κανονικα..οπως εχουν.
> εννοειται πως οταν κανω αγχωδη το πρωτο πραμα που κοιτανε ειναι αν λειτουργει καλα ο θυρεοειδης μου.
> πηρα το bespar τωρα κ ενιωσα μετα απο καμια ωρα να με διαπερναει κατι σαν ρευμα...περιεργο...
> αλλα εδω εχω βιωσει χειροτερες παρενεργειες απο SSRI αυτο τωρα κλαιν...
> εσυ ρε ρεμεντυ απο τι πασχεις?δεν εχω καταλαβει..κανεις καποια αγωγη?


απ οτι ξερω, δεν πασχω. οχι, δεν παιρνω αγωγη. ποτε δεν εχω παρει.
απο τσιπρα πασχω, αν πιανεται αυτο...

κουραγιο, αγχωμενο, αφου εχεις ξεπερασει και χειροτερα, θα περασει κι αυτο. εχε εμπιστοσυνη στους γιατρους σου και πρηζε τους αν δεν ηρεμεις, μηπως σκεφτουν τπτ καλυτερο.

----------


## anxious4ever

ναι...εχω εμπιστοσυνη στον γιατρο μου γιατι πρωτον ειναι στον Ευαγγελισμο κ εχουν δει πολλα τα ματια του ...κ βλεπει καθημερινα....κ δευτερον ειναι φιλος μου κ νοιαζεται κ ξερω οτι δεν θελει να με χαπακωνει τσαμπα κ αδικα..κ γενικως ο.τι κ αν μου εχει πει εχει βγει σωστο..
το βλεπω δλδ το οφελος αργοτερα οσων εχει κανει για εμενα.
το κακο ειναι οτι πρεπει να πηγαινω στην ψυχιατρικη κλινικη να τον βλεπω, οπου εκει περιμενω μεσα στο σαλονακι της κλινικης κ καθε φορα παω κ φορα παμπερς απο τον φοβο μου!! το τι εχω δει δε λεγεται!!! αστα
φοβαμαι πολυ κ οταν ερχεται απο καποιο δωματιο με χωνει στο γραφειο μου κ γω ειμαι με γουρλωμενα ματια κ γελαει..
κ πως κ μπαινεις εδω ρεμεντυ εφοσον δεν υποφερεις απο κατι ψυχολογικο?
ειχες καποτε κατι κ σταθηκε αφορμη να σχοληθεις?

----------


## Remedy

> ναι...εχω εμπιστοσυνη στον γιατρο μου γιατι πρωτον ειναι στον Ευαγγελισμο κ εχουν δει πολλα τα ματια του ...κ βλεπει καθημερινα....κ δευτερον ειναι φιλος μου κ νοιαζεται κ ξερω οτι δεν θελει να με χαπακωνει τσαμπα κ αδικα..κ γενικως ο.τι κ αν μου εχει πει εχει βγει σωστο..
> το βλεπω δλδ το οφελος αργοτερα οσων εχει κανει για εμενα.
> το κακο ειναι οτι πρεπει να πηγαινω στην ψυχιατρικη κλινικη να τον βλεπω, οπου εκει περιμενω μεσα στο σαλονακι της κλινικης κ καθε φορα παω κ φορα παμπερς απο τον φοβο μου!! το τι εχω δει δε λεγεται!!! αστα
> φοβαμαι πολυ κ οταν ερχεται απο καποιο δωματιο με χωνει στο γραφειο μου κ γω ειμαι με γουρλωμενα ματια κ γελαει..
> κ πως κ μπαινεις εδω ρεμεντυ εφοσον δεν υποφερεις απο κατι ψυχολογικο?
> ειχες καποτε κατι κ σταθηκε αφορμη να σχοληθεις?


αυτο ειναι το καλυτερο ανξιους. δεν υπαρχει καλυτερο. αυτος ειναι ο συνδυασμος που γιατρευει. *σωστος επιστημονας με γνωσεις και ανθρωπος ηθικος , που νοιαζεται για σενα και δεν σε φορτωνει αδικα.* δεν εχει προσωπικο ιατρειο να σε δει εκει, αφου ειναι φιλος?

το πως βρεθηκα εγω εδω, ειναι μεγαλη ιστορια κι επειδη εισαι καλοπροαιρετο ατομο , ευχαριστως θα στην πω.
οταν πρωτοανοιξε αυτο το φορουμ, δεν υπηρχε καν το σαιτ. ηταν σκετο φορουμ και ηταν γενικης θεματολογιας , με εμφαση στην ψυχολογια.
ειχε πολλα θεματα, οχι μονο ψυχολογια. γραφτηκα και δεν πολυσυμμετειχα. ψιλοπραγματα. στην συνεχεια διαχωριστηκαν τα πολλα θεματα και εγινε ενα ξεχωριστο φορουμ για τα πολλα θεματα, κι αυτο παρεμεινε καθαρα ψυχολογικο με εμφαση στην υποστηριξη.. εγω την διασχιση δεν την πηρα χαμπαρι γιατι εκεινη την εποχη ειχα τοση δουλεια που δεν εμπαινα καθολου . αν το ειχα παρει χαμπαρι θα ειχα παει στο πολυφορουμ.
το ξαναθυμηθηκα το φορουμ οτανθελησα να βρω πληροφοριες για εναν φιλο μου που με προβληματιζε η συμπεριφορα του, χωρις να ρωτησω τον ιδιο και να τον θιξω. ψαχνομουν δλοδ για διαταραχες και κυριως για ψυχωση. ετσι αρχισα να μπαινω πολυ ενω ημουν ηδη μελος ανενεργο επι μερικα χρονια.
με τα μπλα μπλα γνωρισα φιλαρακια ιντερνετικα εδω, αλλα καλα, που μιλαμε ακομα και τωρα αν συμπεσουμε (κι αλλα για τ αναθεμα που δεν ειναι καν εδω πλεον). ειχα πολυ χρονο οταν γυριζα απ την δουλεια την εποχη εκεινη , που συνεπεσε με τον χωρισμο μου απο μια σημαντικη σχεση και δεν ειχα και διαθεση για εξω με την κουραση της πολλης δουλειας.
ετσι η παρεουλα εδω εγινε καθημερινη συνηθεια που παρεμεινε ακομα και τωρα που δεν μενω μονη και δεν εχω χρονο τα βραδια, ενω παλια ξημερωναμε εδω..
επιπλεον, με ενδιαφερουν τα θεματα της ψυχολογιας και ανθρωπινης συμπεριφορας αν και δεν εχω εμπειριες παθησεων, εχω ομως εμπειριες ζωης και ιδιαιτερη ικανοτητα να αναγνωριζω συμπεριφορες.

----------


## Macgyver

> ΚΑΛΕ πως δεν εχω ολα αυτα που περιεγραψες .................
> χαλια ειμαι ρε...κ καθε μερα ειναι ενας γολγοθας..απλα το εχω βιωσει κ ακομα πιο εντονα ολο αυτο, 10 φορες παραπανω γι αυτο ειπε ο γιατρος οτι με εχει δει κ χειροτερα..
> σκατουλες...νιωθω πολυ παραξενα ρε μακ κ φοβαμαι παλι..θελω να νιωσω παλι νορμαλ ανθρωπος!! δνε αντεχω αλλο ρε φιλαρακι..


Ανξιους , ειδα οτι΄' ανελαβε ' η ρεμ στο ενδιαμεσο , , εγω δεν ειχα τετοια συμπτωματα ποτέ , δεν εχω ιδεα τι ειναι η αποπραγματοποιηση , τρεμουλο δεν ειχα ποτέ , ταναλια κεφαλι ουτε , εχω μια κτθλψη σκετη , νορμαλ κτθλψη , εδω διαβαζω συμπτωματα που δεν τα γνωριζω , οποτε μην κανω τον γιατρο σε κατι που αγνοω, 

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση - απαγορεύονται οι διαγνώσεις*

----------


## anxious4ever

μακ μου ολα αυτα που περιγραφω ειναι στρες που βαραει κοκκινα κ λεγεται ΓΑΔ.
αυτο ακριβως...το bespar ειδα εχει καλα reviews για την ΓΑΔ απλα αργει λεει..τωρα ειδωμεν...αν δεν κανει κ τιποτα, απλα το κοβουμε..δεν εγινε κ τιποτα..οπως κ να χει..θα το προσπαθησω με ο.τι εφοδια μου δινει ο γιατρος..κ η ψυχολογος.

----------


## anxious4ever

η ΓΑΔ ειναι συνεχης αγωνια κ φοβος, το σωμα τρεμει κ το μυαλο χανεται σαν να μην εχει συγκεντρωση...ολο αυτο ειναι αγχος παθολογικο...κ το εχω απο μικρη..πιο πολυ μου βγαινει αγχωδη διαταραχη..κ μετα ερχεται η καταθλιψη αν δεν λαβω τα μετρα μου..
φαντασου τωρα...να εχεις την καταθλιψαρα σου κ μαζι κ ΓΑΔ..αυτο λεγεται αγχωδης καταθλιψη..το οποιο μπορει να ειπωθει κ μειζον καταθλιπτικο επεισοδιο.αυτο λοιπον ειναι αυτο που παθαινω εγω κατα καιρους κ ειναι μεγαλο πακετο....

----------


## anxious4ever

> αυτο ειναι το καλυτερο ανξιους. δεν υπαρχει καλυτερο. αυτος ειναι ο συνδυασμος που γιατρευει. *σωστος επιστημονας με γνωσεις και ανθρωπος ηθικος , που νοιαζεται για σενα και δεν σε φορτωνει αδικα.* δεν εχει προσωπικο ιατρειο να σε δει εκει, αφου ειναι φιλος?
> 
> το πως βρεθηκα εγω εδω, ειναι μεγαλη ιστορια κι επειδη εισαι καλοπροαιρετο ατομο , ευχαριστως θα στην πω.
> οταν πρωτοανοιξε αυτο το φορουμ, δεν υπηρχε καν το σαιτ. ηταν σκετο φορουμ και ηταν γενικης θεματολογιας , με εμφαση στην ψυχολογια.
> ειχε πολλα θεματα. γραφτηκα και δεν πολυσυμμετειχα. ψιλοπραγματα. στην συνεχεια διαχωριστηκαν τα πολλα θεματα και εγινε ενα ξεχωριστο φορουμ για τα πολλα θεματα, κι αυτο παρεμεινε καθαρα ψυχολογικο με εμφαση στην υποστηριξη.. εγω την διασχιση δεν την πηρα χαμπαρι γιατι εκεινη την εποχη ειχα τοση δουλεια που δεν εμπαινα καθολου . αν το ειχα παρει χαμπαρι θα ειχα παει στο πολυφορουμ.
> το ξαναθυμηθηκα το φορουμ οτανθελησα να βρω πληροφοριες για εναν φιλο μου που με προβληματιζε η συμπεριφορα του, χωρις να ρωτησω τον ιδιο και να τον θιξω. ψαχνομουν δλοδ για διαταραχες και κυριως για ψυχωση. ετσι αρχισα να μπαινω πολυ ενω ημουν ηδη μελος ανενεργο επι μερικα χρονια.
> με τα μπλα μπλα γνωρισα φιλαρακια ιντερνετικα εδω, αλλα καλα, που μιλαμε ακομα και τωρα αν συμπεσουμε (κι αλλα για τ αναθεμα που δεν ειναι καν εδω πλεον). ειχα πολυ χρονο οταν γυριζα απ την δουλεια την εποχη εκεινη , που συνεπεσε με τον χωρισμο μου απο μια σημαντικη σχεση και δεν ειχα και διαθεση για εξω με την κουραση της πολλης δουλειας.
> ετσι η παρεουλα εδω εγινε καθημερινη συνηθεια που παρεμεινε ακομα και τωρα που δεν μενω μονη και δεν εχω χρονο τα βραδια που ξημερωναμε εδω..
> επιπλεον, με ενδιαφερουν τα θεματα της ψυχολογιας και ανθρωπινης συμπεριφορας αν και δεν εχω εμπειριες παθησεων, εχω ομως εμπειριες ζωης και ιδιαιτερη ικανοτητα να αναγνωριζω συμπεριφορες.


μαλιστα...καταλαβα..ωραια λοιπον..παντως εχεις πολυ ισορροπημενες αποψεις κ βοηθας αρκετα κ εμενα κ πολυ κοσμο, απ οτι εχω δει...με ενδιαφερει η αποψη σου στα θεματα μου, καθως παρατηρω οτι εισαι πολυ συγκροτημενη κ οντως αυτο ειναι κατι που χρειαζομαστε εμεις οι αγχωτικοι... :Smile:

----------


## Remedy

> μαλιστα...καταλαβα..ωραια λοιπον..παντως εχεις πολυ ισορροπημενες αποψεις κ βοηθας αρκετα κ εμενα κ πολυ κοσμο, απ οτι εχω δει...με ενδιαφερει η αποψη σου στα θεματα μου, καθως παρατηρω οτι εισαι πολυ συγκροτημενη κ οντως αυτο ειναι κατι που χρειαζομαστε εμεις οι αγχωτικοι...


σε ευχαριστω καλη μου. χαιρομαι αν εχεις δεχτει κατι θετικο απο μενα.
η αποψη μου ειναι, οτι τα πιο 'χρησιμα" μελη εδω ειναι αυτα που εχουν προσωπικες εμειριες απο τις παθησεις που συζητανε (οταν συζητιωνται παθησεις). οχι εγω, δηλαδη..

ωστοσο το φορουμ δεν αφορα μονο παθησεις. αφορα την ανθρωπινη συμπεριφορα συνολικα. εξ ου και τα θεματα σχεσεων, σεξουαλικοτητας, γενικου προβληματισμου κλπ.

----------


## Mara.Z

Παντως Anxious θεωρω οτι καλο θα ηταν να προσεξεις ΠΟΛΥ τη διατροφη σου, αφου εισαι και vegetarian. H ρυθμιση του μεταβολισμου ειναι παρα πολυ σημαντικη σε εμας!! οι βιταμινες-χαπακια-συμπληρωματα δεν κανουν πολλα, η διατροφη ειναι το μεγιστο. Για προσεξε τι πρωτεινη παίρνεις καθημερινα, και τι καλα λιπαρα - ο εγκεφαλος θελει καλα λιπαρα για να λειτουργησει, δηλαδη ωμο ελαιολαδο + λαδι καρυδας. 

πχ σημερα τι εχεις φαει μεχρι στιγμης?

----------


## anxious4ever

ΜΑΡΑ ΝΤΡΑΠΟΜΑΙ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ ΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΦΑΑΑΑΑΑΕΙΙ..
λοιπον..οχι..θα πω! να γελασουμε λιγο...οταν εγω γενικα περναω στρες εχω μια ταση για παλιοτροφες κ κακα λιπαρα κ υδατανθρακες...σηκωθηκα ηπια το Τ4, μετα απο καμια ωρα εφαγα μια μπανανα κ πηρα το bespar..μετα γπια πολυ νερο..γενικως το πρωι εγω δεν πινω καφε κ πινω πολυ νερο. 
μετα με επιασε μια λιγουρα εδω στο γραφειο κ εφαγα 3 ψωμακια του τοστ σκετα...κ μετα με ξαναεπιασε μια λιγουρα κ πηγα κ πηρα πιτσινια!!!!!! με κοκα κολα!!!! αλλα προσεξε δεν τα εφαγα ολα εφαγα 2 χουφτες κ τα υπολοιπα τα τυλιξα κ τα χωσα στο συρταρι...οταν μου πεφτει η πιεση θελω κατι πολυ αλμυρο..
αλλα επειδη δεν θελω να τρωω πολλα τετοια παντα τρωω απο λιγο..
αυτα εχω φαει προς το παρον..τωρα εγω θα ξαναφαω το απογευμα σπιτι...δεν ξερω τι..συνηθως τρωω μπροκολα κ τετοια..εχω κ κατι παλιομακαρονια απο χτες..αυριο θα φαω ψαρι με μπροκολο..μεθαυριο θα φτιαξω καμια χορτοσουπα ή κανα οσπριο..με φετα τυρι κλπ..καπως ετσι τη βγαζω..προχτες εφαγα σαλατα..
τρωω μπανανες κ παιρνω κ βιταμινη b k μαγνησιο..α!! κ πολλες φορες τρωω γαλα με κορν φλεικς..
γενικως τον καιρο που εχω στρες δεν μπορω να ισορροπησω την διατροφη μου, τρωω ακανονιστα..οποτε κ αν το θυμηθω κ χανω κιλα,χανω,χανω..χανω..κ στο τελος μενουν κατι κοκκαλα...μετα οταν ισορροπησω βαχω προγραμμα στην διατροφη μου κ τρωω σωστα..α επισης σιχαινομαι τα φρουτα!! τρωω μπανανα επειδη μου ειπε η ψυχολογος κ αυτη την τρωω κ κλεινω την μυτη μου..τα απεχθανομαι τα φρουτα!!!!! απο μωρο ποτε δνε τα τρωγα..
επισης μου αρεσουν τα βαζακια φρουτων απο το σουπερ μαρκετ για μωρα...φρουτοκρεμες χωρις ζαχαρη..κ γενικως τα φρουτα μαρεσουν μονο ως φρουτοκρεμα κ ποτε κανονικα...αλλα βαριεμαι να φτιαχνω φρουτοκρεμα..
βαριεμαι να καθαριζω τα απειρα τσουμπλεκια μετα..αστα βραστα!

----------


## anxious4ever

να σημειωσω οτι σημερα μετα το bespar δεν ενιωσα καθολυο την αναγκη μεχρι τωρα να παρω ζαναξ...
μπορει να ναι κ πλασιμπο..μπορει να ετυχε..γιατι μου φαινεται παραξενο να πιασει το bespar την δευτερη μερα..αλλα ξερετε τι νιωθω? οτι ο γιατρος μου επειδη εχει καταλαβει απολυτα την ιδιοσυγκρασια μου, επειδη με εχει ζησει κ χωρις να ειμαι ασθενης λογω φιλιας, θεωρω οτι παντα δινει το σωστο φαρμακο σε μενα....καπως ετσι....

----------


## akis1

δεν θέλω να σε στεναχωρήσω αλλα το bespar το έπαιρνα για τον ίδιο λόγο άγχος και κατάθλιψη δυστυχώς αυτό το φάρμακο είναι για θεραπεία του απλού καθημερινού stress.... 

δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί ο φίλος ψυχίατρος σου θέλει να σε κάνει να το ξεπεράσεις μονη σου... θα ήθελα να ήξερα άραγε καταλαβαίνει πως νιώθεις? έχει νιώσει ποτε αυτός όλο αυτό το βάσανο κάθε μέρα ποτε στην ζωή του? η απάντηση είναι ΟΧΙ...!!

εγώ αυτό που καταλαβαίνω είναι ότι ο γιατρός σου πιστεύει πως είσαι δυνατός χαρακτήρας και θα το ξεπεράσεις εύκολα.. αλλα ειλικρινά τώρα ας το σκεφτούμε λίγο σοβαρά... πόσος κόσμος περνάει καθημερινά με άγχος και κρίσης πανικού? ποσει καταφέρανε να το ξεπεράσουνε μονη τους χωρίς φαρμακευτική αγωγή πιστεύοντας ότι είναι δυνατή? ε.. λοιπόν αυτό το ποσοστό είναι πολύ μικρό... δεν το καταφέρνουνε όλοι... 

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση - απαγορεύονται οι διαγνώσεις

* το μονο που θα συμβαίνει είναι να γίνεσαι όλο και χειρότερα... εκτος αν πραγματικά νιώθεις ότι θα τα καταφέρεις μονη σου αλλα είσαι σίγουρη γιαυτο? σκέψου σωστά και κανε το σωστό για τον ευατό σου...

μην αφήσεις το άγχος να σε καταστρέψει... κατάστρεψε το εσύ...!!!!!

----------


## anxious4ever

ξερεις τι πιστευω..?
οτι με ξερει πολυ καλα κατα βαθος...οπως επισης το οτι μου περναγε το στρες με 20mg ladose , ειχε εντυπωσιαστει...μου ελεγε παντα οτι ειναι πραγματικα πολυ μικρη η δοση για να μου περναει ολο αυτο...
δεν μου απεκλεισε το να παρω αντικαταθλιπτικο..απλα μου δινει αλλη μια ευκαιρια..κ γω ειμαι της ιδιας αποψης με εσενα..
μου ειπε οτι δεν το αποκλειει ..απλα θελει να το προσπαθησουμε ετσι..κ να μη καλυψουμε το προβλημα πια..οτι το αντικταθλιπτικο με κανει καλα κ μετα ξεχνιεμαι κ σταματαω να το δουλευω ψυχοθεραπευτικα.
αν δει ομως οτι, ουτε με το bespar περναει, τοτε δεν νομιζω οτι θα εχει αλλη επιλογη..θα μου δωσει στανταρ αντικταθλιπτικο..το αφηνει για το τελος, καπως ετσι..θελει να δει ..να δουλεψω πανω σε αυτο, να επεξεργαστω τις σκεψεις μου..ετσι εκανε κ ο παλαιοτερος ψυχιατρος μου...περασα μειζων καταθλιψη χωρις αντικαταθλιπτικο κ μονο με ψυχοθεραπεια..υπεφερα..φωνα ζα, εκλαιγα δεν μου δινε, δεν ηθελε...κ εκανα καιρο αλλα το ξεπερασα...
ναι σιγουρα υποφερω..αλλα γιατι να μην κανω κ μια προσπαθεια μαζι με τα λιγα βοηθηματα που μου εχει δωσει?
εδω ενα ζαναξακι παιρνω κ ερχομαι στα ισια μου...γιατι να βαραινω κ αλλο τον οργανισμο μου? κ στην τελικη γιατι να μην περιμενω να δω, τι θα γινει?γιατι να παρω ενα αντικταθλιπτικο κ να κανω ανοχη αργοτερα?ας το αφησω για το τελος..
το νιωθω κ σαν προοπτικη κ σαν ελπιδα οτι ναι οκ..δεν επιασαν τα bespar αλλα ρε φιλε εχω κ το αντικαταθλιπτικο που ακομα δεν εχω παρει κ αυτο με κανει να νιωθω πιο ασφαλης.
κ που ξερεις, μπορει το bespar αλλους να μη τους πιανει με τιποτα..μπορει σε εμενα να πιασει..ακομα δεν τον ειδαμε που λενε....κατσε να δουμε πρωτα τι μπορει να κανει κ βλεπουμε..

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Καλημέρα anxious,πως είσαι;

----------


## anxious4ever

αν δω παντως οτι δεν την παλευω, παιζει να παω σε αλλον γιατρο ναι...δεν το αποκλειω ..αν δω οτι σε κανα 15ημερο ακομα ειμαι ετσι..νταξ δεν νομιζω...εκει θα του πω να μου δωσει κ τελος..αλλιως μετα θα παρω αλλη γνωμη.

----------


## anxious4ever

> Καλημέρα anxious,πως είσαι;


λιιγο καλυτερα σημερα..αλλα οχι καλα..δεν νιωθω ασφαλης κ σιγουρη με ολο αυτο...ακομα..θελει χρονο..εσυ πως εισαι??τωρα ξυπνησες ρε παλιοφοιτητη??!!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Ήσυχα. 
Φυσικά και τώρα ξύπνησα.

----------


## menis_64

> Δεν ξερω ανξιους το ποσο αγχος εχεις , διαγνωση κανει μονο ο γιατρος , πολυ mild το μπεσπαρ , σιγουρα , αντικαθιστω το ζαναξ με λυρικα , 75αρια , υπαρχουν και μικροτερα , αντιεπιληπτικο ειναι , για πασαν νοσον και πασαν μαλακιαν , κανει για πολλες δουλειες δλδ , εμενα με ηρεμει το λυρικα μια χαρα , η συνηθης δοση ειναι 300 > , μετα παμε στα αντιψυχωτικα , που ταποφευγω , αν και το σεροκουελ των 50 , ειναι μια καλη δοση , και καλο φαρμακο , συγχρονο , οι συνηθεις ειναι 150-300 , το δινουν επικουρικα για κτθλψη , τοχα χρησιμοποιησει για 20 μερες , το 50αρικο , ειχε αντικαταστησει 4-5mg ζαναξ , με πιο καλη επιτυχια , η υπνηλια του σεροκουελ , παρερχεται μετα τις 4 μερες , το σταματησα ομως , γιατι ανοιγε την ορεξη , μακραν λιγοτερο βεβαια απο το ρεμερον , αλλα δεν θελω να παρω ουτε κιλο !! τσαμπα γυμναζομαι 30 χρονια ? ξερω ασθενη που εχει παρει 40 κιλα με 300αρια σεροκουελ , σε πολλους μηνες βεβαια ..........
> απ οσο ξερω , δεν υπαρχουν αλλες κατηγοριες φαρμακων για αγχος ...................


lyrica? αυτο δεν ειναι αντι-επιληπτικο? Αλλα κανει και για το αγχος ετσι? εγω παιρνω atarax καπου-καπου....Οσο αφορα το σεροκουελ παντα της μορφης XR και ειναι πολυ καλο φαρμακο...πολεμαει την καταθλιψη, κανωντας σου να νοιωθεις πιο γεματος και πιο ικανοποιημενος απο την ζωη σου! το χρησιμοποιω τον τελευταιο μηνα...Ξεκινησα με 50 και τωρα ειμαι στα 150, αν και με το βαρος δεν ειδα ακομα διαφορα, αλλα ας ελπισω να μην βαλω, αλλα και αν βαλω, να ειναι αντιθετο της αισιοδοξιας που θα με γεμισει να κανω πραγματα...Με το που ξεκινησα το σεροκουελ το αγχος μειωθηκε ως δια μαγειας και τωρα εχω κατεβασει το ξαναξ απο το 1,5 στο 0,25 και συνεχιζουμε μεχρι να φυγει τελειως...

----------


## anxious4ever

παιδια δεν ξερω..επεσα τωρα παλι...πηρα ζαναξ..κουραστηκα..σκεφτομα ι μηπως τελικα πηγαινα στο αιγινητειο να με δουν να παρω κ αλλη μια γνωμη..λεφτα για ιδιωτικο δεν εχω...κουραστηκα..απογοητευ ηκα...
με αγχωσατε..α να χαθειτε παλιοπαιδα!!!!  :Stick Out Tongue: (χιουμορ κανω ετσι?)...αλλα πραγματικα αρχισα να το σκεφτομαι αλλιως τωρα...παλευω παλευω..κουμπωνομαι με ζαναξ..κ ακρη δεν βγαζω..τι να κανω λετε?εχω 2 επιλογες..ή συνεχιζω με τα σκατα μεχρι να περασουν ή παω κ κανω κατι δραστικο...κουραστηκα αληθεια..

----------


## Macgyver

Πληροφοριακα , μην σπασετε στη μεση καποιο XR χαπι , παυει ναναι XR αν το σπασεις , διοτι ολο το XR ειναι στο περιβλημα του χαπιου , το φαρμακο ειναι το ιδιο με το απλο ..................................

τα αντιεπιληπτικηα , διδονται για πολλες χρησεις , και για αγχος , ιδιως το λυρικα , πχ. το topamac ( topimarate η ουσια ) διδεται για να βοηθησει στην διακοπη του αλκοολ ( κουφο , αλλα αληθινο ) ..............σε μερικους , εχουν καποια παρενεργεια , στην μακρα χρηση, αλλα δεν την γραφω , μην του μπει η ιδεα κανενος .......κανενα φαρμακο δεν στερειται παρενεργειων , που πολλακις δεν αναφερονται καν στο συνοδευτικο χαρτακι .......

----------


## anxious4ever

,μακ τι λες?να παω μια βολτα απο το αιγινητειο να παρω μια δευτερη γνωμη?? κεχω κουραστει ρε φιλαρακο...κ δνε θελω να κανω κατι μοναχη μου..

----------


## anxious4ever

η αδερφη μου, που ξερει την πορια μου μου λεει να μην το καθυστερω αλλο κ εφοσον θελω να το κανω να το κανω!

----------


## Remedy

> δεν θέλω να σε στεναχωρήσω αλλα το bespar το έπαιρνα για τον ίδιο λόγο άγχος και κατάθλιψη δυστυχώς αυτό το φάρμακο είναι για θεραπεία του απλού καθημερινού stress.... 
> 
> δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί ο φίλος ψυχίατρος σου θέλει να σε κάνει να το ξεπεράσεις μονη σου... θα ήθελα να ήξερα άραγε καταλαβαίνει πως νιώθεις? έχει νιώσει ποτε αυτός όλο αυτό το βάσανο κάθε μέρα ποτε στην ζωή του? η απάντηση είναι ΟΧΙ...!!
> 
> εγώ αυτό που καταλαβαίνω είναι ότι ο γιατρός σου πιστεύει πως είσαι δυνατός χαρακτήρας και θα το ξεπεράσεις εύκολα.. αλλα ειλικρινά τώρα ας το σκεφτούμε λίγο σοβαρά... πόσος κόσμος περνάει καθημερινά με άγχος και κρίσης πανικού? *ποσει καταφέρανε να το ξεπεράσουνε μονη τους χωρίς φαρμακευτική αγωγή πιστεύοντας ότι είναι δυνατή?* ε.. λοιπόν αυτό το ποσοστό είναι πολύ μικρό... δεν το καταφέρνουνε όλοι... 
> 
> *Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση - απαγορεύονται οι διαγνώσεις
> 
> * το μονο που θα συμβαίνει είναι να γίνεσαι όλο και χειρότερα... εκτος αν πραγματικά νιώθεις ότι θα τα καταφέρεις μονη σου αλλα είσαι σίγουρη γιαυτο? σκέψου σωστά και κανε το σωστό για τον ευατό σου...
> ...


μα
γιατι επιμενεις οτι το περναει μονη της η κοπελα?
αφου παρακολουθειται στενα κι απο ψυχιατρο κι απο ψυχολογο ! και παιρνει και αγωγη!!

λαβε υποψη σου, οτι εσυ εβγαλες συμπερασμα απο την διηγηση σε αυτο το τοπικ.
ο γιατρος της την εχει παρακολουθησει σε πολλες φασεις, μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα και προφανως ειναι σε θεση να συγκρινει και να κρινει.
επιπλεον, ειναι ειδικος...

----------


## Remedy

> παιδια δεν ξερω..επεσα τωρα παλι...πηρα ζαναξ..κουραστηκα..σκεφτομα ι μηπως τελικα πηγαινα στο αιγινητειο να με δουν να παρω κ αλλη μια γνωμη.. λεφτα για ιδιωτικο δεν εχω... κουραστηκα.. απογοητευθηκα...
> με αγχωσατε.. α να χαθειτε παλιοπαιδα!!!! (χιουμορ κανω ετσι?)... αλλα πραγματικα αρχισα να το σκεφτομαι αλλιως τωρα... παλευω παλευω.. κουμπωνομαι με ζαναξ.. κ ακρη δεν βγαζω.. τι να κανω λετε? εχω 2 επιλογες.. ή συνεχιζω με τα σκατα μεχρι να περασουν ή παω κ κανω κατι δραστικο... κουραστηκα αληθεια..


αφηνε κενα :Stick Out Tongue: 

εγω λεω να τον δεις αλλη μια φορα κι αν δεν πεισθει και δεν πεισθεις, πηγαινε κι αλλου . δεν ειναι κακο να παρεις κι αλλη γνωμη. αρκει να μην μπερδευτεις περισσοτερο αντι να ξεμπερδευτεις,

----------


## anxious4ever

λοιπον...μετα απο συνεδρια με την αδερφη μου..τελικα αποφασιστηκε το εξης...
κανω υπομονη αλλες 11 μερες με το bespar κ αν δουμε οτι δεν..τοτε παω το λεω στον γιατρο κ απαιτω αντικαταθλιπτικο...αν δεν μου δωσει παλι...παω αιγινητειο εκει στο ψυχιατρικο να μιλησω να πω ιστορικο κ βλεπουμε τι θα μου πουν...τελος! μεχρι τοτε θα σας γκαρινιζω, θα σας γκρινιαζω κ θα σας γκρινιαζω!!

----------


## Remedy

ωραιο το σχεδιο σας  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Macgyver

> λοιπον...μετα απο συνεδρια με την αδερφη μου..τελικα αποφασιστηκε το εξης...
> κανω υπομονη αλλες 11 μερες με το bespar κ αν δουμε οτι δεν..τοτε παω το λεω στον γιατρο κ απαιτω αντικαταθλιπτικο...αν δεν μου δωσει παλι...παω αιγινητειο εκει στο ψυχιατρικο να μιλησω να πω ιστορικο κ βλεπουμε τι θα μου πουν...τελος! μεχρι τοτε θα σας γκαρινιζω, θα σας γκρινιαζω κ θα σας γκρινιαζω!!


Εγω θα πηγαινα αυριο στο Αιγινητειο , ανξιους , σορυ , αλλα ειμαι πολυ αποφασιστικος σαν ανθρωπος , και εχω μαθει λογω δουλειας να παιρνω γρηγορα αποφασεις , ζυγιζοντας φυσικα τα υπερ και τα κατα , στα γρηγορα .......και δεν απαιτω εγω το φαρμακο , αλλα ζητω αλλο ...........

----------


## anxious4ever

πφφφ.. μη με μπερδευεις τωρα που ξεμπερδευτηκα καπως..εγω γενικα ειμαι λιγο πιο συντηρητικη κ γενικα πρσπαθω να κανω υπομονη...αστο λιγο να δουμε.. λιγο ακομα μερικες μερες, θελω ν δωσω μια ευκαιρια στο φαρμακο κ στον γιατρο μου μιας κ εχω υπαρξει κ πολυ χειροτερα.
υ.γ. εσυ κ γω μακ ειμαστε οι μονοι σε αυτο το φορουμ που βαζουμε παντα τελειες αναμεσα στις προτασεις μας, αντι για κομμα, το εχεις προσεξει?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> πφφφ.. μη με μπερδευεις τωρα που ξεμπερδευτηκα καπως..εγω γενικα ειμαι λιγο πιο συντηρητικη κ γενικα πρσπαθω να κανω υπομονη...αστο λιγο να δουμε.. λιγο ακομα μερικες μερες, θελω ν δωσω μια ευκαιρια στο φαρμακο κ στον γιατρο μου μιας κ εχω υπαρξει κ πολυ χειροτερα.
> υ.γ. εσυ κ γω μακ ειμαστε οι μονοι σε αυτο το φορουμ που βαζουμε παντα τελειες αναμεσα στις προτασεις μας, αντι για κομμα, το εχεις προσεξει?


Τώρα έβαλες κόμμα σε πρόταση σου.:Ρ

----------


## anxious4ever

ε βαζω που κ που...αλλα πιο πολυ βαζω τελειες κ δεν ξερω γιατι..παντα ετσι γραφω.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> ε βαζω που κ που...αλλα πιο πολυ βαζω τελειες κ δεν ξερω γιατι..παντα ετσι γραφω.


Force of habit,dear.

----------


## Mara.Z

> λοιπον...μετα απο συνεδρια με την αδερφη μου..τελικα αποφασιστηκε το εξης...
> κανω υπομονη αλλες 11 μερες με το bespar κ αν δουμε οτι δεν..τοτε παω το λεω στον γιατρο κ απαιτω αντικαταθλιπτικο...αν δεν μου δωσει παλι...παω αιγινητειο εκει στο ψυχιατρικο να μιλησω να πω ιστορικο κ βλεπουμε τι θα μου πουν...τελος! μεχρι τοτε θα σας γκαρινιζω, θα σας γκρινιαζω κ θα σας γκρινιαζω!!


εγω παλι θα σου λεω να φτιαξεις τη διατροφη σου!!!! τι ελεγε ο Ιπποκρατης? η τροφη σου=το φαρμακο σου!!!
αυγα τρως? ενα αυγο το πρωι! και σκουρα πρασινα λαχανικα - δεν θυμαμαι τι ακριβως κανουν, παντως κατι κανουν σχετικο με τα ψυχολογικα μας και τον εγκεφαλο!
και ελαιολαδο/λαδι καρυδας με το κουταλι!

----------


## Macgyver

> υ.γ. εσυ κ γω μακ ειμαστε οι μονοι σε αυτο το φορουμ που βαζουμε παντα τελειες αναμεσα στις προτασεις μας, αντι για κομμα, το εχεις προσεξει?



Ναι εγω το κανω σε μεγαλο βαθμο , εισαι παρατηρητικη , bravo !!! τωρα το προσεξα οτι το κανεις κι εσυ ......................σε μικροτερο βαθμο ομως ............

----------


## anxious4ever

νιωθω συγχιση στον εγκεφαλο... θα εκραγω.
ειδικα το πρωι ειμαι χαλια..εχτες το απογευμα μια χαρα..
θα παρω το ζαναξ μου τωρα.
ρε τι τραβαω στα καλα καθουμενα!

----------


## nick190813

εγω για ΓΑΔ ειχα παρει φριζιουμ και εφεξορ γτ ειχα κ καταθλιψη μαζι και εγινα πολυ καλα...

ρωτα τον γιατρο σ αμα θες γι αυτα τα δυο χαπια...

----------


## Δημήτρης001

Αυτή η ΓΑΔ ειναι οτι χειρότερο...εγώ έχω μαζί με ιψδ και αγχώνομαι για τα πάντα!!!Παίρνω θεραπεία για ιψδ,έχει υφεθεί αρκετά αλλά το άγχος εκεί δυνατό...και φοβάμαι μήπως πάθω ΣΚΠ από το άγχος κλπ...δεν ξέρω έχω μεγάλο θέμα,φοβάμαι πολύ!!!!

----------


## Mara.Z

> Αυτή η ΓΑΔ ειναι οτι χειρότερο...εγώ έχω μαζί με ιψδ και αγχώνομαι για τα πάντα!!!Παίρνω θεραπεία για ιψδ,έχει υφεθεί αρκετά αλλά το άγχος εκεί δυνατό...και φοβάμαι μήπως πάθω ΣΚΠ από το άγχος κλπ...δεν ξέρω έχω μεγάλο θέμα,φοβάμαι πολύ!!!!


εχεις αλλο αυτοανοσο? η σκπ πως σου ηρθε?

----------


## panagiwtis23

Πολλές φορές η ΓΑΔ δεν κρύβει έλλειψη σεροτονίνης αλλά άλλες διατροφικές ελλείψεις και επειδή όταν το άγχος βαρά κοκκινο δεν τρώμε ή τρώμε μόνο σαβούρες η κατάσταση χειροτερεύει...

Συμφωνώ με την Μαρα. Πριν πέσεις σε χάπια ξεκίνα να αλλαζεις διατροφή ΡΙΖΙΚΑ...
Τα κλασικά βγάζουμε καφείνη (τσαι, καφε, σοκολάτα), βγάζουμε αλκοολ και βγάζουμε ζαχαρη.
Βάζεις άπειρα Ω3, η δυνατόν σε κάψουλες για να γλυτώσεις τα fish burps και όλα τα βαρέα μέταλλα που έχουν πλέον τα ψάρια και ειδικά οι σαρδέλες και οι τόνοι κονσέρβας.

Ένα δυνατό B-complex (100mg από κάθε βιταμίνη Β).

Και φρούτα-λαχανικά.

Χτύπα και μια καλή εξονυχιστική εξέταση αίματος (θυροειδή, φολικό οξύ, β12, β6, φεριτίνη) γιατί αυτά όλα οδηγούν σε συμπτώματα ΓΑΔ.

Το buspar είναι ένα ΗΠΙΟ φάρμακο που δουλεύει σε λίγο κόσμο γενικά γιατί το έψαχνα και εγώ παλιά.
Όντως κάτι κάνει στην ΓΑΔ αλλά αν το άγχος σου είναι αρκετό δε θα το νιώσεις καν...

Είναι κυρίως για ελαφριές περιπτώσεις "καθημερινού άγχους" και όχι τόσο του δικού μας παθολογικού άγχους που ξεπερνά τα όρια...

Το είχα παρει πριν 2 χρόνια για να μην πέσω στα ζαναξ μέχρι να με πιάσει το αντικαταθληπτικό...
Καλό χαπάκι δε λέω έπαιρνα μπόλικο 3-4 χάπια και εγώ από αυτό και κάπου στις 15 μέρες με έπιασε και άρχισα να χαλαρώνω ΛΙΓΟ.

Όταν όμως άρχισε να πιάνει το αντικαταθληπτικό (σε καμια 60αριά μέρες για εμένα) τότε απλά περίσσευε...

Απο μόνο του πάντως δε μου έκανε και πολλά.
Ίσως ότι θα έκανε ένα b complex μαζί με μαγνήσιο...

Στα αντικαταθληπτικά όντως αν μπορεί κάποιος να μη μπλέξει καλό για αυτόν...
Γνωστές οι βραχυπρόθεσμες παρενέργειες (ψυχικό μούδιασμα, ννοητικο΄μουδιασμα, καμια φορά νεύρα-εκνευρισμός, αδιαφορία, ανοργασμία, δυσκοίλιότητα κτλ κτλ κτλ) και άγνωστες ακόμα οι μακροπρόθεσμες αφού κάθε οργανισμός θα αντιδράσει διαφορετικά μακροπρόθεσμα σε αυτά τα δηλητήρια ...

----------


## anxious4ever

κοιτα..παιρνω ηδη βιταμινη b εδω κ καιρο κ μαγνησιο ..κ οντως θα φταιξω διατροφη.
πηγα αιγινητειο εχτες κ μου ειπε οτι παιζει μεγαλο ρολο το οτι εχω graves κ οσοι εχουν graves κανουν αγχωδεις διαταραχες..οπως επισης κ το οτι δεν τρωω κρεας..
τρωω ομως ψαρι.θα φροντισω να παρω κ ω3 συμπληρωμα κ να τρωω ψαρι ακομα πιο συχνα.
αυγα μπολικα κ λαχανικα..τρωω αρκετο μπροκολο το οποιο εχει πολλες βιταμινες κ πρασινες σαλατες..
θα βαλω πιο πολλα οσπρια..κ ο θεος βοηθος..φιλε μου δεν ξερω τι θα κανει το bespar.στο αιγινητειο μου ειπαν να κανω υπομονη λιγο 10 μερες, μηπως πιασει το bespar.το προβλημα μου ειναι η νοητικη συγχυση που νιωθω ειδικα τις πρωινες ωρες..το απογευμα συνερχομαι αρκετα..
παντως νιωθω παραξενα ακομα κ οταν δεν τρεμω.αν παρω ζαναξ μετα νιωθω νορμαλ κ δεν θυμαμαι πως ενιωθα..δεν γινεται ομως να το παιρνω για πολυ καιρο..αν δεν πιασει το bespar νομιζω το αντικαταθλιπτικο ειναι μονοδρομος.
στο αιγινητειο μου που ειπαν οτι πρεπει να αποφασισω ποιος θελω να με παρακολουθει...αλλιως δεν μπορουν να δωσουν αντικαταθλιτπικο..οποτε το βουλωσα κ εφυγα..
επειδη ετρεμα εκει μου εδωσαν ενα ζαναξ..δε λεω με κερασαν τα παιδια το κατιτις τους...!

----------


## panagiwtis23

Κάνε υπομονή λοιπόν με το buspar και βλέπεις..

----------


## anxious4ever

ε ναι...σημερα παντως το αυξανω το bespar σε 2 την ημερα..δλδ πρωι μεσημερι..κ μεχρι τωρα δεν εχω νιωσει ιδιαιτερη αναγκη για ζαναξ..δεν ξερω..μπορει κ να ειναι πλασιμπο..

----------


## Macgyver

Aνξιους , ο Παναγιωτης23 , ειναι μεγαλυτερος γνωστης του αντικειμενου απο μενα ..............ακου τον ....

----------


## anxious4ever

ε ναι..ο Παναης μου ειπε να κανω υπεμονη...μανδαμ υπεμονη!....τι να καμνω η ερμη?

----------


## panagiwtis23

> ε ναι...σημερα παντως το αυξανω το bespar σε 2 την ημερα..δλδ πρωι μεσημερι..κ μεχρι τωρα δεν εχω νιωσει ιδιαιτερη αναγκη για ζαναξ..δεν ξερω..μπορει κ να ειναι πλασιμπο..


http://psi-gr.tripod.com/drugs/buspirone.htm

Γενικά η δοσολογία παίζει μεταξύ 30-60mg δηλαδή 3-6 χάπια την ημέρα...
Το μόνο κακό είναι ότι είναι αρκετά ακριβό φάρμακο...

----------


## anxious4ever

Καλημερα φιλοι μου, 5η μερα με bespar κ νιωθω καπως ηρεμη..δλδ ξυπνησα το πρωι κ δεν ετρεμα. το ζαναξ δνε νιωθω οτι το εχω μεγαλη αναγκη...μιλησα με το γιατρο κ μου ειπε οτι με επιασε νωρις κ ειναι πολυ καλο αυτο.
να μην παρω το βραδι..παρα μονο πρωι κ μεσημερι.
το μονο κακο ειναι οτι οταν το παιρνω μετα απο 1 ωρα νιωθω σαν ηλεκτρισμο στο σωμα μου...για κανα 20λεπτο , του το ειπα κ μου ειπε οτι ειναι η παρενεργεια του κ θα φυγει με τις μερες μολις το συνηθισω..
ο γιατρος μου μου ακουστηκε πολυ σιγουρος για ολο αυτο..κ αυτο με ανακουφισε.μου λεει "ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα πας καλα με το μπεσπαρ" κ εκανε κ χιουμορ του τυπου "σε λιγο καιρο θα σου λειπει αυτος ο υπεροχος ηλεκτρισμος"..
διαβασα κ στο νετ οτι οντως το νιωθουν πολλοι αυτο οταν παιρνουν μπεσπαρ τις πρωτες μερες..
αλλα προτιμω αυτον τον ηλεκτρισμο απο τις παρενεργειες των αντικαταθλιπτικων..
να μου ανεβασει κ λιγο κ τη διαθεση θα ειμαι ακομα καλυτερα..δεν ξερω..θα δουμε.ευχομαι να παει καλα.

----------


## panagiwtis23

Όντως σε επιασε γρήγορα και σε μικρή δόση.
Τυχερή είσαι ;-)

Τον ηλεκτρισμό τον είχα και εγώ τις πρώτες μέρες...
Μετά έφυγε...

----------


## anxious4ever

Α ΘΑ φυγει σιγουρα ε? γιατι σημερα ηταν πιο εντονος..αλλα ευτυχως κραταει λιγο..μονο μιση ωριτσα περιπου..
ναι με εχει πιασει φαινεται αυτο..δεν εχω νευρικοτητα...εχω μια ηρεμια...αλλα το κεφαλι εχει ακομα θολουρα..ειδωμεν....αναμενω κ αγωνιω να δω τι θα κανει..
αν δεν πιασει αυτο τοτε νομιζω οτι η επομενη επιλογη ειναι SSRI..
Η Διαθεση φταιχνει με το μπεσπαρ?δλδ?κανει κατι με την σεροτονινη?

----------


## pewlepepe

Απο τα πιο χαζα χαπια που πηρα ποτε.
Οτι μου προσφεραν ηταν στιγμιαιο κ μεχρι εκει. Κοινως το κουμπωνα κατα τις 08:00 που εφευγα για την δουλεια κ κατα τις 08:30 ημουν dizzy για καμμια ωρα. Μια χαζη ευφορια. Τπτ λίγοτερο τπτ περισσοτερο. Ειδικα εκει στο 1.5 χαπι που επαιρνα την ακουγα στερεοφωνικα για κανα μισαωρο. Στο 1 χαπι ημουν πιο νορμαλ. Στο μισο δε ηταν σαν να μην το εχω παρει.
Τωρα για τα 3 που λεει το χαρτακι, ουτε να ακουσω πως θα ημουν.

----------


## anxious4ever

δεν νιωθω ολα αυτα που λες..μονο σαν ηλεκτρισμο νιωθω για 20 λεπτα..νομιζω ειναι τελικα θεμα οργανισμου..ουτε ζαλισμενη...ουτε νυστα..γενικως νιωθω πιο ηρεμη...απο το πρωινο τρελλαμενο στρες που ειχα..αλλα οχι κ οτι με εχιε πιασει εντελως, νταξ..το βλεπω οτι θελει χρονο ..

----------


## anxious4ever

ο φοβος ομως κ η ανασφαλεια ειναι ολα εδω...δεν εχουν φυγει.συνεχως σκεφτομαι κ αγχωνομαι για το πως θα ειμαι σε λιγο?τι νιωθω τωρα?πως νιωθω?αυριο πως θα ξυπνησω?κ αν τρελλαθω? ανησυχιες εχω ακομα...αυτα ειναι τα χειροτερα μου.

----------


## panagiwtis23

Γενικά λειτουργεί παρόμοια με τα αντικαταθληπτικά. Θεωρητικά αυξάνει την παραγωγή σεροτονίνης ή τουλάχιστον κάτι κάνει με αυτήν οπότε ναι θα σεκάνει να αισθάνεσαι και λίγο καλύτερα πιθανόν...

Είπαμε σαν χάπι κουμπώνει καλά σε ένα 30% περίπου των ανθρώπων έναντι των αντικαταθληπτικών που είναι πιο σίγουρη η αποτελεσματικότητα τους αλλά αν σου κάτσει είσαι τυχερή

----------


## anxious4ever

μακαρι ρε παναγιωτη..μακαρι κ να μη χρειαστει να παρω αντικαταθλιπτικο..οχι οτι θα εχω θεμα ..δεν με νοιαζει..απλα να φαω κ τις παρενεργειες τωρα ενος SSRI μου καθεται καπως...
νιωθω πολυ κουρασμενη εδω κ 1 μιση μηνα..
οποτε οπως καταλαβανεις ζητω λυση αμεση...αλλα σε αυτα πρεπει να κανουμε υπομονη.
θελω να ειμαι αναισθητη γινεται??αλλα να νιωθω παραλληλα..αυτο θελω.
κ τωρα ηρθε η ωρα να παρω το δευτερο χαπι bespar ..οποτε ερχεται η ωρα του ηλεκτροσοκ.

----------


## panagiwtis23

Αν μπορούσα anxious δε θα χα μπει ποτέ στην λογική των ssri's.
Για εμένα όμως μόνο αυτά δούλεψαν...

Και ναι τρώω στην μάπα καθημερινά τις παρενέργειες που κοντεύω να ξεχάσω ότι είναι από το ssri και νομίζω πως πάντα έτσι ήμουν...
Ένα αναίσθητο ζώον έτσι νιώθω...
Συναισθηματικά μουδιασμένος και νοητικά μουδιασμένος...
Γενικά ήμουν πολύ πιο "ξύπνιος" και πολύ πιο "συναισθηματικός" πριν τα ssri's...

Βέβαια αυτός ήταν και ο λόγος που έπεσα σε αυτά...
Σκεφτόμουν υπερβολικά, υπερανέλυα τα πάντα μέσα στο άγχος και επίσης ήμουν και πολύ ευαίσθητος χαρακτήρας όλα με έριχναν ςσε μελαγχολία και κατάθλιψη...

----------


## Δημήτρης001

Μαρτύριο και από εδώ...σύγχυση,έντονο στρες,το κεφάλι μου παει να σπάσει,συνεχώς απαισιόδοξος!Νιώθω πως θα κάνω μπαμ.Συνέχεια στην τσίτα.Να τρέμω,ταχυκαρδίες στο φουλ,να μην ξερω που παταω και που βρισκομαι,συγχυση και αποπροσωποποιηση στο φουλ απο το στρες!Φοβάμαι πολύ μήπως τρελαθώ...έχω εμβοές,πονάω παντού!Έχω ξεκινήσει την θεραπεία αλλά δεν με πιάνει...η με έπιασε για ένα διάστημα και μετά ξαναέπεσα γιατί μου βγήκαν τα προβλήματα!Δεν ξέρω...έχω μεγάλο θεμα πάντως!

----------


## anxious4ever

2 βδομάδες τα παίρνεις κ συ..τι να πιάσουν;;θελουν κοντά 40 μέρες να κάνουν επίπεδα..κ όλα όσα νιώθεις δεν ειναι απόλυτα δικά σου,ειναι από το ssri..εμένα πάντως τα αντικαταθλιπτικά δεν με κάνουν συναισθηματικά μουδιασμενη,με κάνουν κανονικό άνθρωπο με τα όλα του..τώρα νιώθω συναισθηματικά μουδιασμενη ..σκατά νιώθω..φλατ κ μαυριλα..αχ θα τρελλαθω!

----------


## panagiwtis23

Συναισθηματικά μουδιασμένος...
Ίσως λάθος έκφραση...
Αναίσθητος εννοώ στην ουσία...
Πιο εγωιστής, πιο κύνικός με αδιαφορία για τους γύρω μου...

----------

